# Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !



## Spinn&Jerk (26. November 2007)

Hallo Boardies, ich brauche hier einmal eine Beratung. Ich suche eine Barschrute zum Spinnen. Sie sollte,  -leicht -2.10-2.70 -Sehr dünn -5-30g -Qualität -max 100 Euro +- ein bisschen. -schöne Aktion  Ich fische damit dann hauptsächlich kleine Wobbler wie die Illex "Eichhörnchen" und kleine Kopytos bis 10cm mit 10g Köpfen aber am meisten 3-6cm Shads.Kleine Spinner,Blinker,Cicaden u.s.w !  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen am besten mit Bezugsquelle. Danke im Vorraus.  mfg Marvin


----------



## schrauber78 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

spro passion lightspin


----------



## Lenkers (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Hej Spinn&Jerk, was erwartest Du? Bei diesen Spezifikationen werden Dir 7 von 10 Boardies die Skelletor empfehlen... zu recht.


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Berkley Skelletor..gibts bei Askari für etwas über 100€ hab grad mal nachgeschaut... bestellnummer : [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]089338.85.585 
[/FONT]ich meine aber die hätten die mal billiger gehabt


----------



## jkc (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Hallöchen,

ich habe für diesen Bereich die Shimano Techmium Zander, angegeben mit -30g WG aber eher etwas weniger, ist ein feines Rütchen, ultra schlank. In Sachen Drillspaß kenne ich nichts besseres, allerding nicht unbedingt DIE Rute für Gufis, da seeeehr weich.
Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mal ob die noch zu kaufen ist und wieviel die kommt, schau aber gerade mal nach...

Grüße


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

ne skelli, was besseres kenne ich in dem Preisbereich mit den von dir genannten Voraussetzungen nicht


----------



## Johnnie Walker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

matrix spinn 25, spot billig und extrem robust


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Daiwa Powermash 2,70 8-20gr...

feines rütchen für ca 80,- beim biber (fishermans partner)

grüße

mirco


----------



## dickerchen (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

genau 





			
				schrauber78 schrieb:
			
		

> spro passion lightspin


 diese Rute ist der absolute Hammer zum Barschangeln. Super leicht und trotzdem hat sie ein starkes Rückgrad um auch im Falle eienes Falles mit größeren Räubern fertig zu werden.


----------



## jkc (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

... hab leider nichts gefunden, scheint nur noch die Technium DF mit gleichen Werten zu geben...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Hatte die Rute letztens kurz in der Hand finde die zu weich zum Gufi angeln, kann mich jetzt aber auch täuschen wirklich nur kurz in der Hand gehabt


----------



## Steffen90 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> spro passion lightspin


dem kann ich mich nur anschliesen!!!!


----------



## jkc (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hatte die Rute letztens kurz in der Hand finde die zu weich zum Gufi angeln, kann mich jetzt aber auch täuschen wirklich nur kurz in der Hand gehabt



Bezieht sich auf welche Rute?

nur mal so prophylaktisch: Hatte ich ja geschrieben...#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Die Skelli habe ich mir mal kurz angeguckt und bin sehr davon angetan. Habe ja schon viel gutes gehört weiß aber nicht welche ich da nehmen soll ;-) . Wo liegen den jetzt die Vorteiel bei 2.10 und 2.70 Ruten? Ich angel eigendlich 50% Ufer 50 % Boot . Und möchte damit einfach alles machen in Richtung Barschen. Sollte aber ein sehr feines Rütchen sein. Also welche Skelli könnt ihr mir da epmfehlen und wo am besten kaufen?  mfg Marvin


----------



## Ocrem (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> ne skelli, was besseres kenne ich in dem Preisbereich mit den von dir genannten Voraussetzungen nicht


 
Ich bin der 3te im Bunde der es genauso sieht!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

@ jkc: auf die spro passion

@ spinn&jerk: muss du mal vergleichen...musst noch entscheiden ob du die alte oder neue skelli willst! Mit 2,70m wirfst du weiter...allerdings ist die 2,10m handlicher im Boot...Im Fluss hast du z.b. mit 2,70m oder sogar 3,00m einen besseren Führunswinkel an den Steinpackungen

mfg Flo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ jkc: auf die spro passion
> 
> @ spinn&jerk: muss du mal vergleichen...musst noch entscheiden ob du die alte oder neue skelli willst! Mit 2,70m wirfst du weiter...allerdings ist die 2,10m handlicher im Boot...Im Fluss hast du z.b. mit 2,70m oder sogar 3,00m einen besseren Führunswinkel an den Steinpackungen
> 
> mfg Flo



 Ich angel Kanal,Seen,Lippe und an der Möhne vom Boot. Ich möchte aufjedenfall was leichtes wäre dann 2.40 nicht ein Gutes Mittelmaß?  mfg Marvin


----------



## honeybee (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Skelli in 2,40 mit WG -40g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Vom Ufer hab ich einfach die besten Erfahrungen mit 2,70m oder länger...sei den jetzt fürs topwatern,twitchen, texas rig und co da kommen bei mir 1,80-2,10m zum Einsatz..denke du kannst mit  2,70m besser vom Boot fischen als mit 2,10m vom Ufer

mfg Flo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

@HoneyBee, 40g für kleine Illex wobbler und kleine Gummis? Okay ich fische auch manchmal was größeres aber das ist ehr ausnahme ehr Gufis 3-6cm und wobbels  von 6-10cm.  @Zanderkönig, Ich möchte damit auch einiges Machen: Auch Softjerken,Texas Rig und ein bisschen Drop Shooten nur zum ausprobieren. 2.40m wäre ein gutes Mittelmaß aber ich hätte auch gerne eine kürzere weils einfach geiler ist. Schwere Endscheidung. Aber Rolle weiß ich schon kommt ne 1000Fa Technium drauf.  mfg Marvin


----------



## honeybee (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> kleine Kopytos bis 10cm mit 10g Köpfen





Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Sollte aber ein sehr feines Rütchen sein.





Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> @HoneyBee, 40g für kleine Illex wobbler und kleine Gummis?



Also irgendwie solltest Du dir mal im klaren sein, was Du überhaupt willst.

Zum einen willst Du 10cm Gummis fischen zum anderen solls etwas sehr feines sein......
Vielleicht solltest Du dir besser 2 Ruten kaufen..eine zum UL-Fischen und eine die als Allroundrute geht.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

ich empfehle dir die Prologic ZenSora in 2,51 m und 5-25 gr wg.
ich schwärme im allgeimeinen für prologic produkte, weil diese ein unglaublich gutes Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis haben. keine andere marke kann dir soviel für verhältnismäßig wenig geld bieten. 
bei dieser Rute hast du sehr hoochwertige Sic und Fuji beringung und einen tollen Fujirollenhalter, außerdem ist die rute schön schnell und hat einen sehr dünnen blank, sie ist ultraleicht und sie sieht super aus.
ich nutze diese rute hauptsächlig zum twitchen und konnte damit schon größere hechte bzw. zander landen, die rute hat super mitgemacht!!!
aber auch mit gufis mit 10 gr köpfen kommt sie noch relativ gut zurecht.
mit kleineren shads ist die rute voll in ihrem element und man erkennt jeden biss wirklich sehr gut und feinfühlig!!
also ist die rute echt ein allrounder, ich bin superzufrieden mit ihr und wünsche mir eigentlich keine andere rute.

dr anbieter hier ist außerdem extreeeeem günstig!!!!

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...153&xploidID=40a0ec41472d33bb91700d5d28253610


----------



## xxcruiserxx (26. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

natürlich is die skelli auch super!!!
ich kriege ne skelli zu weinachten in 2,70 m und 28 gr wg.
zum gufieren is das, das beste was es gibt aber zum wobbler angeln definiv nicht.....
meine skelli hat nur 59 euro bei angelmoritz in kaltenkirchen gekostet^^
leider haben die kein internetshop


----------



## RaoulDuke (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also irgendwie solltest Du dir mal im klaren sein, was Du überhaupt willst.
> 
> Zum einen willst Du 10cm Gummis fischen zum anderen solls etwas sehr feines sein......
> Vielleicht solltest Du dir besser 2 Ruten kaufen..eine zum UL-Fischen und eine die als Allroundrute geht.


da hast du wohl recht,aber die skeletor -24g ist schon sehr straff,die 40g rute wird wohl zum barschangeln zu schwer sein und das ist ja der eigentlich verwendungszweck.


----------



## Ocrem (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

@Honeybee das wäre natürlich die beste Entscheidung


@xxcruiserxx Könntest du mir eventuell bildlich machen warum die Prologic ZenSora so gut zum twitchen sein soll und die "Skelli" hingegen auf dem Gebiet überhauptnichts taugt?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

@ ocream: Weil er sie hat Ne, aber wenn man nicht den vergleich zu Japanruten ziehen kann sollte man auch nicht andere Ruten als twitchtauglich geschreiben Habe ich mir auch mal gedacht bevor ich meine Shimano und Scorpion bekommen hab
Allerdings finde ich das es mehr ne Crankbaitrute ist und werde mir noch hierzu ne Megabass oder ähnliches zulegen.
Ne Vertikal oder kurze Gufirute kann man nutzen aber ideal ist was anderes


@ spinn&jerk: Eigentlich ist das nicht möglich. Einde gufirute ist hart, eine Dropshotrute hat eine feine Spitze ähnlich einer Feeder- oder Winkelpickerrute. Wenn dus einfach mal testen willst hohle dir ne Skelli 2 Dropshot allerdings wird die dann wohl nicht so recht mit den Gufis klarkommen. Für 130€ gäbs noch ne P&m Jig 190 bzw. 210 M.
Eigentlich bräuchtest du mehrere Ruten

mfg Flo


----------



## Slotti (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Hi,

denke die Skeletor in 2,40 ist genau das richtige für dich. Ok die 10cm Gummis mit 10 Gr. Köpfen ist nicht mehr im idealbereich der Rute ist aber noch halbwegs machbar. Für den Bereich den du Hauptsächlich damit abdecken willst ist sie gerade zu ideal. Die alte 2,40 Skelli mit Korkgriff 4-24gr gibts imo bei Gerlinger zu nem guten Kurs.
Das einzige was mich daran etwas stört ist der relativ lange Griff.

https://www.gerlinger.de/gruppe.php?wg=Ruten&wg2=Steckruten&wg3=Spinnruten&hersteller=Berkley

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

@Slotti: ist halt ne Gufirrute daher der lange Griff 


mfg flo


----------



## Heilbutt (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Hallo,
die Skeletor gibt´s -wenns sie noch gibt - derzeit für
knapp 80,-€ beim Gerlinger....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## sp!nner (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Slotti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> denke die Skeletor in 2,40 ist genau das richtige für dich. Ok die 10cm Gummis mit 10 Gr. Köpfen ist nicht mehr im idealbereich der Rute ist aber noch halbwegs machbar. Für den Bereich den du Hauptsächlich damit abdecken willst ist sie gerade zu ideal. Die alte 2,40 Skelli mit Korkgriff 4-24gr gibts imo bei Gerlinger zu nem guten Kurs.
> Das einzige was mich daran etwas stört ist der relativ lange Griff.
> ...



Schließe mich diesem Posting in vollem Umfang an! #6
Alternativ mal ne Speedmaster M schwingen-finde diese Ruten bis auf den Griff der Skelli geiler.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Ocrem schrieb:


> @xxcruiserxx Könntest du mir eventuell bildlich machen warum die Prologic ZenSora so gut zum twitchen sein soll und die "Skelli" hingegen auf dem Gebiet überhauptnichts taugt?



also meine prologic is nich der idealfall zum twitchen wegen der länge von 2,50 m, aber ich hab mich auf die dauer an diese länge gewöhnt un komme super mit ihr zurecht..... 
ein vorteil ist natürlich das du mit 2,50 m sehr gute wurfweiten erreichst!

bei der skelli is der nachteil, wie schon erwähnt, der zu lange griff!
außerdem ist die rute leicht kopflastig, das würde auf die dauer garantiert nerven. die skelletor ist auch nich gerade das leichtgewicht schlechthin, mich würde das stören.....
die skelli hat keine Sic beringung, vllt würde die schnur bei twichten schaden nehmen.

zum twitchen ist es aber auf jeden fall wichtig das die rute sehr schnell ist!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

1) Mit 2,50m kannst du nicht, sei dem vom Boot ordentlich twitchen....

2) Der lange Griff..Ist halt so bei ner Gufirute...Man muss halt Abstriche machen wenn man eine Gufirute zum twitchen missbraucht

3) Wie hälst du den deine Rute zum twitchen??? Ich meine nach unten da stört mich die Kopflastigkeit nicht

4) Wer sagt den das die SSG-Ringe schlechter als Sic sind??? du???

5) Um noch mal auf Punkt 3 und 4 zurück zu kommen, die Skelli zwei soll nicht mehr kopflastig sein und hat stink normale Sic ringe

6) Die Skelli ist ne Gufirute und wurde auch dazu gebaut. Es lassen sich auch Spinner fischen und Wobbler twitchen aber halt nicht optimal, da es dafür anderer Eigenschaften bedarf. Allerdings wollte er eine Gufirute und somit ist ne Skeletor okay

7) Wenn ihr übers ''twitchen'' reden wollt, dann bitte im Combo fürs ''twitchen'' theared Dann haben wir alle was davon

mfg Flo


----------



## Ocrem (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> @ ocream: Weil er sie hat


 


@Flo Wie recht du doch hast!


----------



## heinzrch (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Für Barsche gibts nix besseres als die leichte Skeletor - in 2.40m ist die auch nicht kopflastig. Die sensible Spitze beugt hervorragend dem Auschlitzen des Hakens vor !
Und für die typischen Barschköder (10er Gummifisch max.) langt die leichte Ausführung voll aus. Beim Gerlinger kostet die 2,40er knapp 80€....


----------



## JerkerHH (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Natürlich eine Sportex: 

Sportex Carboflex

2,40 m / 15 gr. / 2 Teile

ca. 70 € 

Eine sehr gute Rute!!!!! ne kleine Twinpower dazu und alles ist perfekt!!!! 

MfG 
JerkerHH 

#6#6#6


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> 1) Mit 2,50m kannst du nicht, sei dem vom Boot ordentlich twitchen....



du wirst erstaunt sein was ich trotzdem genau mit dieser rute beim *twitchen* fange!!!
ich hab mich halt an die länge gewöhnt und komme damit super klar...
ich gehe manchmal mit nem Illex teamangeler angeln, der is natürlich en twitchfreak, der fängt aber auch mit der richtigen ausrüstung nicht unbedingt viel mehr als ich?!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Oha....dann frag ich mich wieso du nicht im Illexteam bist?!

Lass es einfach Ich fang auch wenn ich nen Köder einfach nur einkurbel Twitchen ist nicht unbedingt fängiger Und auch wenn du dich dran gewöhnt hast, mit 2,40m wirst du einfach nicht so twitchen können wie mit 1.80 oder 2,10m


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Oha....dann frag ich mich wieso du nicht im Illexteam bist?!
> 
> Lass es einfach Ich fang auch wenn ich nen Köder einfach nur einkurbel Twitchen ist nicht unbedingt fängiger Und auch wenn du dich dran gewöhnt hast, mit 2,40m wirst du einfach nicht so twitchen können wie mit 1.80 oder 2,10m



ich lass mich nich verarschen|kopfkrat
ich würd dich ja mal gern zum angeln mit uns mitnehmen?!
dann könnte das demonstriert werden!!!
 in der regel ist es so, das ein tag ich besser fange und den nächsten tag er, kommt halt immer darauf an, wer heut die richtige führung gefunden hat?!

ich will nich abstreiten das twitchen mit 1,80m bzw, 2,10 m besser geht, aber wenn man bereit ist ein paar kompromisse einzugehen, kommt man auch mit ner langen rute zurecht:g


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

lol was hast du es an den Worten lass es nicht verstande? Wenn du uns von deinem können berichten willst schreib es ins Combos fürs twitchen theared und nicht hier


mfg Flo


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> lol was hast du es an den Worten lass es nicht verstande? Wenn du uns von deinem können berichten willst schreib es ins Combos fürs twitchen theared und nicht hier
> 
> 
> mfg Flo



dann musst du mich nich mit sehr gewagten aussagen hier provozieren?! für mich wär das thema erledigt gewesen#c
also jetzt sag ich aba nichts mehr dazu....


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Off Topic!  @ Honey Bee, hast Ja recht  Okay jetzt die kurz zusammen Fassung. Rute brauche ich für Gummis von 3-max.8cm und Wobbler wie die Illex Squirell in 61 u.s.w  ! Hauptsächlich vom Ufer aber auch (zwar selten) vom Boot. Also denke endweder 2.40 oder 2.70 Skelli bis 28g oder?  mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Jupp


----------



## esox82 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

@spinn&jerk:

also ich hab die 2,7m skeletor, zwar in der 15-40gr WG, und muss sagen,dass die mir zu weich in der spitze wäre,um gufis zu werfen
mfg Andy


----------



## Angelmati (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Ich habe ne Quantum Hypercasz spin ist meiner meinung echt top!
Einige sagen auch das die zu weich zum angeln mit gufis ist . Ich aber habe keine probleme und fang auch genauso oder mehr als andere mit härteren ruten! Das ist ja auch eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## sevone (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

ich fische seit kurzem die PROLOGIC savagear senzora in 251cm. wg 7-25 gramm.
issn feines rütchen, gibts bei 1,2,3 fürn hunderter.


----------



## darth carper (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Ich fische auch die Passion Light Spin in 2,10m.
Die Rute ist ein guter Kompromiß für das Fischen mit Gummiködern, Wobblern und Spinnern in üblichen Barschgrößen.
Der Vorteil der kurzen Rute ist eindeutig, daß man den Köder gefühlvoller aus dem Handgelenk führen kann, weil die Rute einfach leichter ist.
Die Wurfweite ist für meine Gewässer (Weser, Baggerseen) absolut ausreichend.
P-L-mäßig habe ich noch nichts besseres gesehen.

Die Skeletor wäre mir fürs Angeln auf Barsch entweder zu hart oder, in der 2,10m - Ausführung, zu schwabbelig.
Im Übrigen sollte ich umziehen. Möchte auch Gewässer haben, wo eine Rute wie die Spro zu weich ist fürs Barschfischen. Ihr müßt ja teilweise richtige Monsterbarsche bei euch haben. ;-)

@ sevone

Und bei dem Link von cruiser für deutlich darunter! ;-)


----------



## Slotti (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

@ Spinn&Jerk

du hast nun so viele verschiedene Meinungen gehört... Jetzt mußt DU dich einfach für eine Rute entscheiden.... das kann dir sonst niemand abnehmen. 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Toll jeder erzählt hier was anderes  ! Ich dachte das es da echt weniger verschiedene Meinungen gibt. Denke aber das es die Skelli sein wird. @ all, ist die Alte Skelli so heftig kopflastig?  mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Habe eben mit esox82 ein Kumpel gesprochen hat nicht alles gelesen nur gufis deine Größen und Gewichte sind aber definitiv drin 

Find die neue sowieso geiler, liegt warscheinlich an meiner Vorliebe für Japanruten und Baitcastern^^


----------



## Markus18 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> ..... ist die Alte Skelli so heftig kopflastig?  mfg Marvin



Die 2.70er in 15-40 Gramm ist kopflastig, die alte sowie die neue.Die kleineren Skellies sind prima ausbalanciert.
Mein Tipp für dich (wie von so vielen) : Kauf dir die alte Skelli in 2.40 beim Ger..nger und du hast ne prima Rute.#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Die 2.70er in 15-40 Gramm ist kopflastig, die alte sowie die neue.Die kleineren Skellies sind prima ausbalanciert.
> Mein Tipp für dich (wie von so vielen) : Kauf dir die alte Skelli in 2.40 beim Ger..nger und du hast ne prima Rute.#h



 Nur noch die Frage bis 28g oder bis 40g? Denke aber das ich die bis 28g nehme weil ich überwiegend Kleine Gufis,Spinner,wobbler und Blinker werfen möchte dann passt das doch oder?  Werde euch berichten.  mfg Marvin


----------



## PureContact (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

um mal was totes wiederzubeleben:
Damokles!!!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Habe bei Gerlinger mal geguckt und bin jetzt bei der: Skelli Spinn 80ML   2.40 und 4-24g Bin ein bisschen verwierrt weil bei Gerlinger 2 mal die gleiche Skelli in 2.40 und 4-24g drin ist für verschiedene Preise also SES 80ML 4-24g !??   ??  mfg Marvin


----------



## Markus18 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> .......weil bei Gerlinger 2 mal die gleiche Skelli in 2.40 und 4-24g drin ist für verschiedene Preise also SES 80ML 4-24g !??   ??  mfg Marvin



....nimm die billigere.
Ne, Spaß bei Seite.Das eine ist der Preis aus´m Hauptkatalog, der andere der von der Sonderliste. Siehste am "H" oder "S" hinter der Preisangabe.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Okay ich werde mir die Rute wohl bestellen. Meint ihr die 2.40 4-24g ist eine gute Anfangs Allrounder für kleine Köder?  mfg Marvin


----------



## Walstipper (28. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei deiner Entscheidung:  http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1068  |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Okay ich werde mir die Rute wohl bestellen. Meint ihr die 2.40 4-24g ist eine gute Anfangs Allrounder für kleine Köder?  mfg Marvin


Ich habe die Nicht-Skeli mit diesem Blank, und auch die Skeli-Griff Rute gefischt. Die Blanks sind gleich, der Aufbau verschieden. Welchen man lieber mag - auch die Hintergriffe sind unterschieldich lang und bei der Nicht-Skeli kürzer (=passender für mich). Dieser verwendete Blank ist ein Top-Teil! #6 Endlich mal eine leichte Rute, die straff ist.

Besser in dem Preisbereich wirst Du kaum finden, also DICKE Kaufempfehlung solange Du sie noch bekommst. 
Einziges Manko - aber auch spezielle Stärke - sind die Ringe, da kann man aber den Spitzenring mal schnell tauschen usw., mal sehen.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Das 2,70m Modell ist doch Kopflastig. Also wäre es doch besser die 2,40m zu nehmen? Die paar Meter machen mir nicht viel weil ich fast nur im Kanal und kleinen Seen. Auf der Möhne nur vom Boot. Was meint ihr?  mfg Marvin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Die 2,40er ist wirklich besser. Ist nicht nur einfach ein bischen mehr oder weniger Blank. Steht auch in dem BA-Bericht.
Ich hatte alle da, und die 2,70 ging wieder zurück, da sie bei mir zwischen der 2,40 -24g und der 3,00m -32g einfach überflüssig ist.
Die 2,40er -24g hat sogar deutlich mehr Power als die 2,70m -28g


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Ich danke euch allen! Rute ist bestellt. Werde hier wieder schreiben wenns ein Feed Back gibt ;-)  mfg Marvin


----------



## JerkerHH (29. November 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Moin Marvin, 

kommst Du aus Landkreis Harburg? 

Jeder "gute" Dealer gibt Dir auch Geräte zum ausprobieren!!! 

MfG 
Christian 
#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Hallo,
meine Skelletor ist heute gekommen.
Ein Traumstück in 2,40m und 2-24g.Die ist weich aber straff wie sau und nur ganz leicht Kopflastig :l

Ich danke euch nochmal für eure Hilfe #r.
Am Sonntag gehe ich damit angeln am Kanal werde mal berichten  in "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge" ob was war.

mfg Marvin :g


----------



## Slotti (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

na da is aber jemand Happy #6

denke das du damit wirklich sehr viel Spass haben wirst, gerade der 2,40 Blank kommt ja überall sehr gut weg. Als feine Barschrute geradzu ideal.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Naja fein ist bei mir was anderes

Aber super Rute wirst deinen Spaß mit haben

mfg Flo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Naja fein ist bei mir was anderes
> 
> Aber super Rute wirst deinen Spaß mit haben
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Japan Ruten Suchti :q *scherz


mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Das auch aber -28g sind bei mir nicht mehr fein Zum feinen Barschangeln hol ich mir Ne Ashura Power Finesse 

mfg Flo


----------



## Shez (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Huhu ,
ergänzend mal eine Frage: Welche Rolle fischt ihr auf einer leichten Barschrute.

Liege ich da mit einer 10300 Red arc oder stradic 2500 richtig?
Falls jemand eine kostengünstigere variante kennt..gern.

Schnur dürfte wohl unter 0,10 liegen ?! Dachte da an eine Whiplash 0,6. 

Gruß Shez


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Stradic 2500 ist gut, RedArc 10300 würde ich mir aber z.B. nicht an die Skelli hängen... 

Ich hab jetzt ne Taurus2000S dran und vorher war's ne Technium2500.
Passt beides ganz gut finde ich.
Die Taurus ist zwar bisschen schwerer, aber dafür kleiner (tatsache...  ) und passt in schwarz auch optisch besser.

Die Technium ist ja nen ganzes Stück günstiger als die Stradic, und reicht für's Barschangeln aus. Eventuell tuts auch noch ne Kategorie günstiger.

Ne 0,12 Spiderwire oder Fireline reicht völlig... Die Whiplash kannste in Norwegen nehmen 

flo


----------



## Shez (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Warum keine red arc ?
6 er ist auf jedenfall genug egal welche, fische die 6 er auf der Zanderspeedy und habe damit auch schon 5 kg Zander gelandet.

Gruß Shez


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Genau wie du sagst, die Whiplash trägt auch locker viel mehr, von daher einfach viel zu dick für ne leichte Barschrute. Dass man die Durchmesserangaben nicht für voll nehmen darf hat sich ja inzwischen rumgesprochen. Nur bei der Fireline und Spiderwire übertreiben sie bei der Angabe etwas weniger... 

Ich habe auch auf der Ersatzspule noch ne 0,20er Mono (Stroft GTM) drauf und die reicht in vielen fällen auch oft aus und ist teils auch vorteilhafter (Forellenfischen, Wobbler und Spinner) Wirft sich auch besser, finde ich. Würde ich dir auch empfehlen...

Ich hab auch nix gegen die RedArc, hab ja selber eine 10300  , aber für ne leichte Barschrute ist die dann vielleicht doch etwas überdimensioniert... Also die 10200 reicht auch locker.

Welche Rute meinst du denn überhaupt (vorallem vom WG) ?

flo


----------



## Donauhannes (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Auf meiner echten Barschrute (Skelli2 2,10m, -12gr) fisch ich die Red Arc sogar noch ne nummer kleiner!!
Da hab ich ne 10100er dran. Reichte bis jetzt immer locker aus.
Gehen immerhin ca. 150m 13er Power Pro drauf. Die fällt aber sehr dünn aus. Bin absolut zufrieden!!:m


----------



## Shez (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Ich fische  dann (wenn sie da ist  )die skelli (alte version) 4-24 g l=2,4 m

Stimmt die 6 er Whiplash ist mit 10 Kg angegeben. 

Denke dann werde ich wohl doch mal die Power pro oder spiderwire testen

Gruß Shez

p.s kostengünstigere rolle ?|rolleyes


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

Genau die hab ich ja auch, jetzt mit einer Tica Taurus2000S (black edition) die ganz hinten 






Vorher hatte ich ne Technium2500FA dran, die auch super fürs leichte Barschangeln mit Geflecht und Mono und sogar (trotz etwas größer) ein wenig leichter ist. Ist ja auch etwas günstiger als die Stradic. Die Taurus passt aber optisch besser!  Wenn du magst, kannste aber auch eine mit Heckbremse nehmen. Stradic2500RA, GTM-RA, Super-RA... je nach Geschmack und Budget. Kenne die Rollen aber alle nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.

flo


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barschrute ! Eine Beratung !*

würdet ihr zum Barscheln mit wobblern 4-7cm und 5gr. gummis sowie zockern vom boot eher die Berkley pulse mit wg 2-8 oder 5-20 empfehlen?
was macht mehr spass?


----------

